# Green Tree Froggy!



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, well, not me exactly! My partner found this Litoria caerulea on the driveway last night, became quite smitten by the cute comical appearance and decided to keep him/her. We've never kept frogs before... anyone got pics of their GTF setups? I'm looking for inspiration 8)

Oh, by the way - it is about 7 or 8 centimetres long... how do we know if it's a male or female? I found an audio clip of L. caerulea croaking and played it to the frog last night, but it didn't croak back. Does this mean it's female?


----------



## Trouble (Feb 20, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think QLD's are allowed to keep GTF's.? Although I would like to.

Find out before you do miss B, she's gorgeous 


Cheers
Trouble


----------



## Horsy (Feb 20, 2008)

It's illegal to keep wild frogs if you have a reptile and amphibian license.


----------



## hornet (Feb 20, 2008)

yes its illegal to take reptiles and amphibians from the wild in qld.


----------



## hornet (Feb 20, 2008)

Trouble said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think QLD's are allowed to keep GTF's.? Although I would like to.
> 
> Find out before you do miss B, she's gorgeous
> 
> ...



if you have a licence you can buy GTF's


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that if you don't have a licence (which my partner doesn't) then you are allowed to keep up to 2 adults from each of 4 species (a maximum of 8 wild frogs) for your own 'personal enjoyment'. They must be found on your own property, remain on your property, cannot be sold or given away, and if they breed all offspring must be released back onto the property in which the adults were found within 7 days of morphing.

Can someone please confirm if this is correct?


----------



## Horsy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes but YOU have a license and you live in the same household.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

So? My partner doesn't have a licence. As far as I am aware it doesn't matter that we live in the same household.


----------



## ad (Feb 20, 2008)

Its hardly 'crime of the century' stuff.
I think your 'loophole' for the high court proceedings should be enough if you have a good QC, Miss B.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## hornet (Feb 20, 2008)

yea, chances are you wont get into much truoble if you did get caught but the bottom line is its illegal. Doesnt matter that your hubby doesnt have a licence, there is a licence issued for your address. Also are you still allowed to take a limited number of frogs? I know there was a similar rule with reptiles but that phased out a few years ago. Your best letting it go and buying a couple of CB froglets


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it is legal, but for $10 or so you could get a captive bred animal that would be much better adjusted to being kept in a cage. Why not put a pond in so they can just live and breed in your yard(assuming you have a yard)


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I just phoned the EPA to check with them and what we have done is perfectly legal. 

The fact that he lives at the same address as I do is irrelevant. He does not have a licence and therefore is permitted to keep up to 2 adult Green Tree Frogs for his own personal enjoyment. If I wanted any frogs myself (which I don't), I would have to purchase them from a licenced keeper.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup, I've got it in writing from them that an unlicenced person living at the same adress as a licenced person can keep frogs from the yard.
The point of the law being worded the way it is is to stop people from taking frogs off-licence and selling them on-licence. But as Miss B does not even have frogs on-licence, this would be a bit hard to accomplish. Also, once again, the law makers lost sight of the fact that criminals break the laws anyway.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Mags. I thought that was the case. I wouldn't have let him take the frog from the front yard in the first place if I thought it was illegal to do so. I don't keep frogs myself, although the lady from the EPA did mention that if I kept frogs on-licence, and my partner kept frogs off-licence - that they mustn't be allowed to come into contact with one another.

Sooooo, if we could get back to my original questions, that would be great.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol Adam. I'm going to be a total blonde here and admit that I have no idea what 'QC' stands for :lol:


----------



## Minka (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my frog: FROGGLES

Hes the frog prince.. and he quite enjoys photo sessions...:lol:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 20, 2008)

http://frogs.org.au/community/

This is the site that has a forum and heaps of information on frogs like what plants you can use, plus lots of people post pics of their set ups. Once Ray puts his snakes in their new enclosures I will have a turtle tank to set up for frogs.

Ray's sister found a couple of gtf's mating in the horse trough the other day - she brought them back to the house to show me and then back again to the horse trough without them separating! Except she wouldn't let me keep them


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks like a female to me, a mature male that has been croaking often has a darker, saggy throat due the expansion of the skin. Playing the recording doesn't guarantee it either, but at this stage I would say female.

You can find heaps of set ups on the frogs.org.au community as well, plus the best care sheet around.


----------



## warren63 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes check out fogs.org.au lots of info about froggies, good luck with him/her ??


----------



## Viridae (Feb 20, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Lol Adam. I'm going to be a total blonde here and admit that I have no idea what 'QC' stands for :lol:



QC = either Quality control or Queens Counsel (Best of the best lawyer)


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol oh ok - thanks Viridae, I get it now :lol: 

Thanks guys - frogs.org.au looks great, I'll be sure to check it out.

meshe1969 - any idea how old it would be, given that it's about 7 or 8cm?


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2008)

I would guess the frog would be from last season, im not really sure but they only get to around 10cm and they grow very quick in good conditions. I doubt it is an old frog anyway, should have a decade or 2 left in it.

Also if you arnt aware you should never handle a frog unless you have washed wet hands as the salt in your sweat is harmful.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I know, I washed and wet my hands in dechlorinated water before I picked it up.

Cute little bugger. It's the only GTF I've ever seen in our yard. Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough.


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Miss B said:


> meshe1969 - any idea how old it would be, given that it's about 7 or 8cm?



Could be anywhere between 1 and 30 years old! lol

I would say it is a bit on the younger side though, as it hasn't got much scarring or damage. Not many close calls with snakes, birds or anyone else who wants frog for dinner.


----------



## scorps (Feb 20, 2008)

how dificult is it to get him feeding though thats what id be worried about


----------



## Australis (Feb 20, 2008)

scorps said:


> how dificult is it to get him feeding though thats what id be worried about




Its easy.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd let it go. Then I wold go through the normal processes and get a collectors (harvesters) licence.


----------



## Australis (Feb 20, 2008)

Paliadon said:


> I'd let it go. Then I wold go through the normal processes and get a collectors (harvesters) licence.




I dont think that option exists.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 20, 2008)

scorps said:


> how dificult is it to get him feeding though thats what id be worried about



The only thing to worry about is how to stop it eating, they will eat anything anytime.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Paliadon said:


> I'd let it go. Then I wold go through the normal processes and get a collectors (harvesters) licence.


 
Let it go, why? It's perfectly legal to remove them from the wild, no licence is needed.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 20, 2008)

does anyone know if the same rule applies in NSW. i had heard that you could keep garden skinks, from your property. 

we have a few different species in the one yard, all in different spots. i always thought you could keep these, just not take them off the property.. etc. etc. 

if you had an abundance of frogs in your area. i dont see the problem in keepign the cutie. then again, if you breed, and you put them back in the wild once toadlets, your only helping their population and success rate.


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 20, 2008)

No, the law is different in N.S.W, you can take any frogs or tadpoles.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought kids are allowed to take tadpoles to watch them morph but they have to be put back where they where found after that in NSW..

Have been wrong before could easily be wrong again...

Ben

*EDIT: Wrong again:lol: schools are allowed for educaional purposes*


----------



## 77Loz (Feb 20, 2008)

QC = "Queen's Counsel" - a long serving barrister (lawyer who practises at the bar - ie. court work), now called SC or "Senior Counsel", you could probably engage one for upwards of $2500 a day. But sounds like you do your research and know your rights / responsibilities so I think you are pretty safe. Great looking frog BTW. Has your husband named him/her ?


----------



## Miss B (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you 77Loz  Nope, he hasn't given it a name yet. He wanted to go with Freddo but I told him I thought that was slightly inappropriate given that it's probably a girl froggy :lol:


----------



## SyKeD (Feb 20, 2008)

i just wanna say that is a BEAUTIFUL GREEN TREE FROG!. best of luck him or her!!!

have fun 


CJ


----------



## Miss B (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks SyKeD


----------



## Szepp (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
Nice frog. What i think would be good karma would be to catch or get another one then breed them and release all the froglets in a suitable nearby place  

The law seems very confusing and especially confusing as different states have different laws. Can someone please tell me a website where i can get info on license and laws please?


----------



## dintony (Feb 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous frog!! 

I LOVE GTF's..... we have quite a few of them around here...the kids love them!


----------



## Lars K (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow Miss B, what a beautiful and stunning GTF!!! :shock: 

I love the green colouration!!!

It looks like a female to me, as the males have a darker throat. 

I wish you good luck and much fun with this little cutie!!!


----------



## Miss B (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Lars - thank you!  8) I had a feeling you'd like her!

It's a rather cute little thing. It would be great if we found a male to pair her with, and could then release a whole bunch of little baby frogs into the garden. I'd love to have more GTF's around the place.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 21, 2008)

Yay for froggys!

ive got a greentree female who hangs out with me while im on the computer

you will love keepin frogs miss b,i bet you get more actually


----------



## Australis (Feb 21, 2008)

Last time i checked several other species are open for w/c collecting.
Maybe your partner would like the entire set.


----------



## Isis (Feb 21, 2008)

Gee Miss B how could a hardened criminal like you not know what a QC is.........

Cute frog. Better order more crickets.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 21, 2008)

Lol Isis.

Aust - which other species? You may be right. He might like the whole set. He seems rather smitten by frogs all of a sudden. In fact, I think he likes the frogs even more than our beardies. I can't for the life of me figure out why  :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Feb 21, 2008)

Rufous is a good name for a chicky frog


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 21, 2008)

Szepp said:


> Hi,
> Nice frog. What i think would be good karma would be to catch or get another one then breed them and release all the froglets in a suitable nearby place
> 
> The law seems very confusing and especially confusing as different states have different laws. Can someone please tell me a website where i can get info on license and laws please?



http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html


----------



## Australis (Feb 22, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Lol Isis.
> 
> Aust - which other species? You may be right. He might like the whole set. He seems rather smitten by frogs all of a sudden. In fact, I think he likes the frogs even more than our beardies. I can't for the life of me figure out why  :lol:



You can keep most common species, if you collect from your own property.
My sister kept a *Ornate Burrowing frog* for a while made 
a pretty average captive though.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 22, 2008)

PiMp said:


> Yay for froggys!
> ive got a greentree female who hangs out with me while im on the computer


Mate.....we keep telling yer.... it wont change into a princess....no matter how many times you kiss it! :lol:



meshe1969 said:


> Not many close calls with snakes, birds or anyone else who wants frog for dinner.


My god....the french visit australia too!!

I heard Miss B was taken from the wild, now she's been acclimatised & house trained shes just fine.....no licence needed either !

Nice find Miss B, bet your out at night looking for more now:lol: (Daddy...theres a strange lady in our garden with a tourch!!)


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, look, I know what the laws say, and that's all fine and dandy, but no one seems to have the best interests of the frog in their head.

It's probably not eating because it's suddenly been taken from the wild, a place that it knows and has done all its life, and has suddenly been thrown into a cramped (compared to freedom), confined space where it can't get out.

I'm not trying to sound callous, but Miss B, when you said something along the lines of "Let it go? But why? It's not illegal.", or whatever was said, it made you sound selfish and uncaring.

Why not let it go? Set up a pond in your backyard, and attract frogs, but don't try to keep them confined. It's not natural to them, and it's been known to stress and (if it's severe enough) kill them. Doesn't that sound cruel to you?

I have absolutely nothing against you, and certainly nothing against owning frogs (Even I want some, eventually), but _captive-bred_ frogs, not wild ones. You could buy some frogs, ones that have lived _their_ entire lives in an enclosure, and enjoy them.

Whether someone has a licence or not is irrelavant, people shouldn't take native animals from their yards and try to keep them. And (I'm not saying you're not able to) sometimes people don't even know how to look after them correctly, and end up killing them.

Laws or not, it shouldn't be done.


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Ok, look, I know what the laws say, and that's all fine and dandy, but no one seems to have the best interests of the frog in their head.
> 
> It's probably not eating because it's suddenly been taken from the wild, a place that it knows and has done all its life, and has suddenly been thrown into a cramped (compared to freedom), confined space where it can't get out.
> 
> ...



Knowing what Miss B is like with her animals you are sooooo far from wrong. She always has the animals best interest as her main priority.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you Isis <3



notechistiger said:


> I'm not trying to sound callous, but Miss B, when you said something along the lines of "Let it go? But why? It's not illegal.", or whatever was said, it made you sound selfish and uncaring.


 
The person wasn't saying, "Let it go for it's own good", they were saying I should let it go and then get the appropriate permit in order to harvest frogs from the wild. My point was, there is no need to let it go and obtain a permit because it is perfectly legal to remove them from the wild without a permit or licence.



notechistiger said:


> Why not let it go? Set up a pond in your backyard, and attract frogs, but don't try to keep them confined. It's not natural to them, and it's been known to stress and (if it's severe enough) kill them. Doesn't that sound cruel to you?


 
Green Tree Frogs are known for being extremely well-adapted to life in captivity.



notechistiger said:


> It's probably not eating because it's suddenly been taken from the wild, a place that it knows and has done all its life, and has suddenly been thrown into a cramped (compared to freedom), confined space where it can't get out.


 
Who said it wasn't eating? I know I didn't.



notechistiger said:


> And (I'm not saying you're not able to) sometimes people don't even know how to look after them correctly, and end up killing them.


 
That's true, yes. But I'm not some 8-year-old kid who has caught a frog and stuck it in a cardboard shoe box and tried to feed it peanut butter. I'm obviously trying to do the right thing and find out the correct setup for the frog.

Seeing as you don't like to see native animals removed from the wild and forced to live out their days in captivity, are you also opposed to the sale of wild-caught snakes?



Moreliaman said:


> I heard Miss B was taken from the wild, now she's been acclimatised & house trained shes just fine.....no licence needed either !
> 
> Nice find Miss B, bet your out at night looking for more now:lol: (Daddy...theres a strange lady in our garden with a tourch!!)


 
 :lol:


----------



## Ishah (Feb 24, 2008)

This was our "pet" frog Gilbert, that use to live at our place in random places like our shoes for like 3 yrs when we moved out there and then he never came back one season...:cry: He was massive and awesome!!!


Cris...got any ideas how old he was???


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 24, 2008)

there are heaps of green tree frogs at my mum's place in Gympie, I'm the only one who will touch them if they come inside and need to be put back outside. When we renovated the bathroom a few years back there were SEVENTEEN of them inside the wall cavity between the shower and the wall, they got in through some little gap somewhere. As no one else in my family will touch them I moved all of them safely outside. 

We still sometimes get one or two that manage to find their way into the shower. Lol. So cute.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Feb 24, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Ok, look, I know what the laws say, and that's all fine and dandy, but no one seems to have the best interests of the frog in their head.
> 
> It's probably not eating because it's suddenly been taken from the wild, a place that it knows and has done all its life, and has suddenly been thrown into a cramped (compared to freedom), confined space where it can't get out.
> 
> ...


 
I'm siding 100% with the above post. 

Sure this frog will probably be cared for. 
Sure it will probably survive.
Sure it will most likely eat.
But is it really ever going to _thrive?_

This frog is used to freedom, no handling and a almsot unlimited variety of foods. Now he will be condoned to an enclousure that will be physically restricting, foods fed when Miss B finds the time, not when the frogs wnats, a life of handling and people oogling at it. Is that really what you want? Why not fork out the $100 if the frog is really wanted and buy one on licence that is used to a life in captivity. Lets think about the frog here, not our wants.


----------



## Isis (Feb 24, 2008)

HmmmB let it go so the neighbours cat or dog can eat it oe ther feral kids next door to you squish it........


----------



## alex_c (Feb 24, 2008)

Horsy said:


> It's illegal to keep wild frogs if you have a reptile and amphibian license.


 in qld if its found on your property you can keep it as long as it remains on the property i think


----------



## Leigh (Feb 24, 2008)

Isis said:


> HmmmB let it go so the neighbours cat or dog can eat it oe ther feral kids next door to you squish it........




from what i hear, they might even eat it too :shock:


----------



## Ryan93 (Feb 24, 2008)

Its illegal to take wildlife such as reptiles and amphibians from any state.


----------



## Isis (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryan please read ALL of the above posts before commenting....


----------



## 77Loz (Feb 24, 2008)

On a related note, went down to a local creek / suburban drain today to catch some live fish for our new baby turts. Now before anyone goes off at me, I am talking the exotic "pest" variety commonly known as 'guppies' (not the kind you buy in an aquarium shop) and again in case anyone is thinking this is all I am feeding the turtles, no, giving them plenty of variety with turtle starter dinners, blood worms and freshwater plants. Now, back to the reason for my post. While collecting the guppies, happened to scoop up a tadpole. I had my sons with me and thought this would be educational and been googling to find out what sort it might be (and hoping not a cane toad). Anyway, I believe it is legal to keep a tadpole for the purpose of education to watch the metamorphis (metamorphasis?) from tadpole to frog. I'm in Qld. Can anyone confirm? I thought topical around this time of year and especially with all the unusual rain we've been having in Qld lately - good breeding weather. Cheers, Lauren.


----------



## Spilota (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a frog that I rescued from the dog the other week. I did relocate to the front of the house away from the dog.


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 25, 2008)

77Loz said:


> On a related note, went down to a local creek / suburban drain today to catch some live fish for our new baby turts. Now before anyone goes off at me, I am talking the exotic "pest" variety commonly known as 'guppies' (not the kind you buy in an aquarium shop) and again in case anyone is thinking this is all I am feeding the turtles, no, giving them plenty of variety with turtle starter dinners, blood worms and freshwater plants. Now, back to the reason for my post. While collecting the guppies, happened to scoop up a tadpole. I had my sons with me and thought this would be educational and been googling to find out what sort it might be (and hoping not a cane toad). Anyway, I believe it is legal to keep a tadpole for the purpose of education to watch the metamorphis (metamorphasis?) from tadpole to frog. I'm in Qld. Can anyone confirm? I thought topical around this time of year and especially with all the unusual rain we've been having in Qld lately - good breeding weather. Cheers, Lauren.




You can post the pic on this forum for i.d: http://frogs.org.au/community/
Here is an overview of each states laws, it would appear it would be illegal, but you best option would be to rind your department:
http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 25, 2008)

Just because its legal it does not make it right. Its quite clear that the Frog's best interest has been completely disregarded and I truely hope that one day MissB realises exactly what effects keeping wild animals have on not only the surrounding environment but also on the animals themselves.


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 25, 2008)

miss b
imo, get another one, have a large frog pond built with heaps of plants and logs and a compost heap near the pond, breed em and help the frogs grow in the area. talk to your neighbours, they might be interested and you might be able to get them a frog pond, talk to the council, and ask for alot of money and tell them what your doing and then get 3-4 ponds around the area, one in your yard and others in other peoples yards...you may get them loving tree frogs. its worth a try!!!

everyone: im waiting on enclosure pics  casue i love them

Luke


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 25, 2008)

Whats the go with everyone jumping on MissB? Its not illegal to keep it AND its her partners frog, not hers! 
Clearly no conflict with licencing rules here people.......


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 25, 2008)

There is a Queensland frog group that has some very good additional information:

http://www.qldfrogs.asn.au/

It also has a better overview of the Queensland laws.


----------



## Creative-Ponds (Apr 5, 2008)

*Keeping frogs in QLD*

I have hundreds of frogs I keep on my property, I don't have a licence because they are all wild and living happily around my house, ponds, landscaped property.

Frogs are a creature of habit they will try to go back to the place they slept the day before ie your toilet bowl or my watering can or the next doors roof gutter and they will head off each night to find their food and water, someone's pond or bird bath. When you take a wild frog away from it's area it becomes stressed because it doesn't know where it's food is or water and will possibly become ill. Frogs sleep during the day and hunt and breed at night so if you want to keep frogs put in a pond with some plants and logs around same as the guy in the post above saids, go out during the early evening and you will see frogs all around your pond and in the near by area.

There is no reason for keeping a wild frog unless it is ill and you know how to treat it !

Cheers Lawrence


----------



## Miss B (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, that's just your opinion.

The frog is doing fine, she comes and sits in her big water dish every night and waits for my partner to hand-feed her some woodies.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 5, 2008)

When i lived in Sydney I saved frogs off my property when it dried out and kept them till they died.
i had a slim tall rock leaning on the side of a big deep bowl poking out of the water and the rest was water.
it might eat some grasshoppers/locuss or what ever there called


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 5, 2008)

That is a great looking GTF Miss B, what a vibrant colour.


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

i believe certain species approved by the epa are allowed to be kept with out a license. i think there are some frog species that can be kept. in Giru we have hundreds of them on our porch


----------



## arielle (Apr 5, 2008)

Shes beautiful, I love GTFs. Has she grown since you got her?


----------



## arbok (Apr 5, 2008)

i have a green tree frog and its HEKTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its full green and all. like it eats green things too. so thats why its green. greens a greatttt colour. i love internet forums. goshhhh

LUVYAZZZZZZZZZZZ
melisssssssssa 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

